# Crocheted baby afghan pattern from Jamie yarn?



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

I used to make a crocheted baby blanket all the time. The pattern was from the back of the label from Jamie baby yarn. I think Lion Brand bought them out and changed the packaging. I used to keep those labels for future reference and I moved and I can't find it anywhere. :-( 

The pattern was a series of dc's and a sc in a cluster and it looked like you were making a cluster that leaned to the left on the first row and when you turned, it leaned the opposite way, almost giving a vertical zig-zag effect. It had scalloped edges and was really a quick pattern, but very pretty when done.

I'm sure I could play around and figure it out again by making several swatches until I get it, but I'm kind of short on time.

I need to make a blanket and could sure use your help!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Chain 100
Row1 Starting in 4th ch from hook work (1dc, ch2, 1 sc) in same st. *skip 2ch (2dc, ch2,1sc) in next stitch* repeat from *to* across end (2dc, ch2, 1sc)in last ch. Chain 2 turn

Row2 work(1dc,ch2,1sc) in first ch-sp *work(2dc, ch2 1sc) in next ch-sp* repeat from *to* across Ch2 turn

Repeat row 2

Edging Returning to ch foundation row join yarn and insert hook into sp between first and 2nd sts of first row and work *(ch2, 1dc, ch2, 1sc) in this sp* repeat from *to* in each ch-2sp across row


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you sooooo much! Now I can get this baby afghan worked up quickly and before the baby is born! LOL


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Post a picture if you can when you get started. So if anybody sees my pattern they would know what it looks like.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

I definitely will. The yarn I've ordered is royal blue with dashes of other colors in it. It should be perfect for a very special little boy.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitaddict said:


> I definitely will. The yarn I've ordered is royal blue with dashes of other colors in it. It should be perfect for a very special little boy.


I'm looking forwarded to seeing it myself. It sounds like the perfect yarn for the pattern.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Lionbrand still posts the pattern you are talking about. I have made the afghan, but not the other items with it. Here is the link with the picture:

http://cache.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/cja-babySet.pdf

Hope this is what you are talking about.
Debbie


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, so it's started and the yarn is so soft. Great for a baby blanket. The label even says it's saliva resistent!?! Interesting.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What I can see its turning out nice. I'm like you I like making my baby blankets out of primary colors versus an pastel color. You can't go wrong being Saliva Resistent :lol:


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, so it took a while, and with several other WIPs still going, I got the baby blanket done... Booties and hat to match will be started.

I'll attach the picture tomorrow.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I will be watching for your baby afghan.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

here it is!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow did that ever turned out pretty. Thanks for taking the time to show me. I always think the bright colors will be great for the little one. You have all the primary colors in the afghan blue, red and yellow.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I recently finished the Jamie's Baby Blanket for a baby that is due in December. I have made this blanket several times. I still have the label from the Jamie yarn that has the pattern on it. I absolutely love this pattern as it is so easy to do and since it isn't complicated, I can work on it while watching TV. This latest blanket I wanted to make with yarn from my stash. I found six skeins of a brushed acrylic yarn in a tan color with areas where a little bit of orange show in the yarn. The blanket turned out really nice in this yarn and I decided to crochet an edging using Patons Simply Soft in the color "Gold or Oro," which is a variegated yarn which has orange, tan and a peach in it. When I added this edging, it really put the finishing touch to the blanket.


----------



## sinskil (Oct 13, 2016)

What size hook is needed for this pattern?


----------

